# Snowboarding Quotes



## JohnnyBlaze

Hey guys so like the thread says through up your quotes regarding snowboarding (I know there is a quote thread on our forum but, please only snowboarding related quotes here)

I got two to start us off:


I scare the shit out of myself everyday- I am a snowboarder

We stand sideways. We sleep on floors in cramped resort hotel rooms. We get up early and go to sleep late. We've been mocked. We are relentless. We dream it, we make it, we break it, we fix it. We create. We destroy. We wreck ourselves day in and day out and yet we stomp that one trick or find that one line that keeps us coming back. We progress.
We Snowboard


----------



## Guest

Snowboarding is not a matter of life or death....its wayyyyyy more important then that


----------



## burritosandsnow

snowboarding for me is going out where ever in what ever conditions with your friends and making a good time of it.... Hampus


----------



## Method

I like that last one johnny.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Snowboarding - 

Classier than a 12 gorilla circle jerk.

Ridden harder than a Tijuana crack whore in Dubai.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Method said:


> I like that last one johnny.


Me too one of my fav....!


----------



## RidePowder

Ill nose press your box if you lip slide my rail


----------



## Method

RidePowder said:


> Ill nose press your box if you lip slide my rail



haha nice I'm gonna have to remember that for a pickup line on the mountain .


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Give a man a snowboard; you have distracted him for a day,
Teach a man to snowboard; you will never get him to work again.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

See, the thing about snowboarding is it's not only the speed, and exhilaration; its finding who you are with the people you are.


----------



## nitroboarder22

"we go out here to make these snowboarding films and if we do a really good job we will give the viewer 10% of the feeling of what its really like to be out here" 

jeremy jones "thats it thats all"

by far the coolest quote i have heard


----------



## YanTheMan

"If you're not falling down, you're not trying hard enough."


----------



## chupacabraman

"I never ride fast or speak fast, because I don't have to. 
It's as simple as that." 
_ - Frederik Kalbermatten_


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Snowboarders stay strapped....


----------



## Guest

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Give a man a snowboard; you have distracted him for a day,
> Teach a man to snowboard; you will never get him to work again.



Favorite One ^^^^


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Hahah yea that is a good one!! Bc its so true!! Lmao


----------



## Guest

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Hahah yea that is a good one!! Bc its so true!! Lmao


Hahaha yea definitely...I always say (it may sound dumb but you true snowboarders know what I mean) I would lose my job before I passed up an epic day of powder!!!


----------



## Sam I Am

^^^
Honestly put.


----------



## Sam I Am

"I know a lot of people that used to ski, but I don't know anyone who used to snowboard."

"There are no friends on a powder day."

Snowboarding is an activity that is very popular with people who do not feel that regular skiing is lethal enough. - Dave Barry 

q: "Will you still be snowboarding when it's no longer cool?"
a: "It was never cool." 


but i like the first one johnny posted. It could not have been better put.
"if everything is under control, then your not going fast enough"


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Someone asked me once "Do you fall a lot when you snowboard?"

so i replied "Snowboarding is falling. Just a matter of whether you are controling the fall, or the fall is controlling you"


----------



## Guest

Sam I Am said:


> "I know a lot of people that used to ski, but I don't know anyone who used to snowboard."
> 
> "There are no friends on a powder day."
> 
> Snowboarding is an activity that is very popular with people who do not feel that regular skiing is lethal enough. - Dave Barry
> 
> q: "Will you still be snowboarding when it's no longer cool?"
> a: "It was never cool."
> 
> 
> but i like the first one johnny posted. It could not have been better put.
> "if everything is under control, then your not going fast enough"




The first quote is definitely the best quote (along with the teach a man to snowboard etc.etc) I think I ever heard!!!! Thats awesome, and so true!!!


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


> Ill nose press your box if you lip slide my rail


Classic. I've been selling those t shirts on ebay for a while. IF you want one click the below link. Also have long sleeve tees on there and hoodys will be up shortly. eBay Seller: blackcloudtees: Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors


----------



## Guest

I lead my friend and I across a curved C rail and I hit the rail first, kinda sloppy actually... stopped and waited to watch him.

Brian hit the rail, curved it with sooooo much steeze and did a tweaked 360 off the back of it and stomped it PURRRFECT. I just dropped my jaw and he just slides up to me and is like yelling at me:

" IS MY FACE HERE? IS IT STILL ON? 'CAUSE IM PRETTY SURE THAT RAIL JUST ROCKED IT OFF!"

Everytime I think of him saying that I just laugh my ass off.


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> When I saw this I had to take a picture. Something told me I would need it:laugh:


as awesome as that is... im really ready for that feud to be over with.


----------



## Guest

gr9719 said:


> Classic. I've been selling those t shirts on ebay for a while. IF you want one click the below link. Also have long sleeve tees on there and hoodys will be up shortly. eBay Seller: blackcloudtees: Parts Accessories items on eBay Motors


Sorry the link in the last post is bad, here is the actual link to the shirts... eBay Seller: blackcloudtees: eBay Motors, Clothing, Shoes Accessories items on eBay.com


----------



## Guest

'why settle for 2 skinny one's when you can ride one Big one'


----------



## Guest

Make like silica gel - don't eat it.


----------



## Grizz




----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Mpd, where is that sign located that is awesome!!


----------



## Guest

I like my snowboards how i like my women, tall, flexible, and fun to ride :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## xxfinnellxx

haha, thats hillarious!

Travis Rice
"the thing that makes it so apealing to me, is all the periferal things that happen along the way"


----------



## futurefunk

skim milk said:


> I like my snowboards how i like my women, tall, flexible, and fun to ride :laugh::laugh::laugh:


Really? I like my snowboards how I like my women, plain, flat, and made out of fiberglass. To each his own.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Guys, Guys, Guys:

I like MY women like I like my snowboards: ALWAYS freshly waxed :laugh:


----------



## bostonboarder

......Don't eat the red snow.........


----------



## Guest

how about go big cause theres no going home?
i dunno where i picked that up or if i made it up honestly.


----------



## Guest

Jash990 said:


> how about go big cause theres no going home?
> i dunno where i picked that up or if i made it up honestly.


Close...its go big or go home. 

If your not gonna go big, then get the f**k outta here!!!! So you had it close...just the part about not going home, cause u will be going home if your not going big....know what I mean?? :thumbsup:


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Just saw this in another thread and thought it deserved the mention haha



razzle said:


> Snowboards are like dogs, they can smell fear and it will smash you.


----------



## Donutz

"We live our lives with both feet in our bindings, defying the ground to come up and take us."


----------



## JeffreyCH

A bad day on the hill is still better then a good day at work.


----------



## Snowfox

"FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-"


I'm pretty sure we've all had that one.


----------



## Vorn

I wouldn’t even call snowboarding a sport. For me it’s just a way of life. 
It’s a chance to finally shut your brain off, and live within the moment. 
And, for as long as I am able, I will ride until the day I die. 

Travis Rice


----------



## JeffreyCH

"What drives me, and what always has, is that I am still looking for my place."

Gigi Ruf


----------



## abadidol

YanTheMan said:


> "If you're not falling down, you're not trying hard enough."


Thats always my response when someone tells me "I didn't even fall down today!" or asks "how many times did you fall today".


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

JeffreyCH said:


> "What drives me, and what always has, is that I am still looking for my place."
> 
> Gigi Ruf


That is my favorite quote not only regarding shredding but period. I guess because I too am still looking for my place. :thumbsup:

Refreshing seeing this quote again. Thanks


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Here is one of my life mottos.

"I snowboard, therefore I am" 

I came up with that because you always get asked "what do you do" when you meet people and well honestly, it never comes to me to say "Financial Advisor, Snowboard/Skateboard company owner."

My first natural instict is to say "I snowboard" "oh and am...etc." And people usually go "you snowboard?" and my response started being "YEA I SNOWBOARD, THEREFORE I AM" and they just look at me like my name is Plato and dismiss the topic :laugh:


----------



## Deviant

The most important snowboard quote ever (for freestyle riders)...

"Don't land flat."


----------



## Shocktroop531

Vorn said:


> I wouldn’t even call snowboarding a sport. For me it’s just a way of life.
> It’s a chance to finally shut your brain off, and live within the moment.
> And, for as long as I am able, I will ride until the day I die.
> 
> Travis Rice


that is my favorite snowboarding quote by far. you beat me to it. Travis definitely said it best right there. to me, snowboarding is not about competitions and events like x games, the olympics, dew tour, and all that shit. that shit has it all wrong and will never capture the true essence of snowboarding. its more close to an artistic expression than it is a sport.


----------



## Mikemc417

I remember a quote from snowboarder magazine from back 11-12 years ago. I remember cutting the quote out and having it on my desk, although that thing is long gone and I don't remember what rider said it, I still think I remember the quote. "Its a pure moment, it isn't about biaxial fiberglass or torque reinforcements, its about finding death's door, ringing the doorbell and running like hell." Don't know why that has stuck with me over the years, helps me remember why I am so addicted to the sport I guess.


----------



## Qball

Taken from Smokin's facebook page:

We are groms, OGs, and everything in between. We are pass holders, ticket clippers, and green passers. We are park hot lappers and back country journeymen. We are first tracks and last hits. We are gangsters, gypsies, hipsters, and utilitarians. We don't care, at least we aren't skiers. We fall down and we progress. We design and we destroy. We create and we test. We are opinionated and open minded. We are shit talkers and we aren't perfect. We are an idea, a movement. We are dreamers and we are nightmares. We are abstract thinkers and engineers. We are shit shows at night and precision manufacturing all day. We are artists and we are businessmen. We are snowboarders. We are handmade in the USA. We are Smokin snowboards, and so are you.


----------



## threejane

I wish I had some of these replies when my foot surgeon told me I had to quit snowboarding. I'd ruptured a tendon over the sesamoid bones so many times in my right foot that it formed a fibroma (benign scar tissue tumor) but everyone thought it was a sarcoma (uber bad kill you kind of tumor). It was on the bottom of the ball of my foot and had wound up through the big toe joint in the middle.

She told me either I was an idiot or had a very high pain tolerance (I replied, "Both.") She then told me I had to quit snowboarding, and I told her it wasn't gonna happen, *shrug*, so sorry. So I wound up with custom orthotics to put in my boots, which aren't really helping, because the f*&*ing tumor is coming back. Guess I'm going in for surgery again next year...when the season is over, of course. 

I'll save some of these snappy comebacks for when I come out of anesthesia.


----------



## Zak

"Don't worry about getting to the bottom of the hill. Gravity's gonna get you there one way or another. Whether you're on top of the board or on your face is up to you."

thats from me


----------



## thtrussiankid01

Thought of this last night while waxing my board: 
I treat my board like i treat my women, ride em hard and wax after every use


----------



## NWBoarder

thtrussiankid01 said:


> Thought of this last night while waxing my board:
> I treat my board like i treat my women, ride em hard and wax after every use


I think you have this backwards. It should be wax first, then ride hard.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

420 in the morning, it's snowing and there's no one on the road. let's go riding.

I love the smell of fresh wax in the morning..it smells like....a powder day.

my dream day? a snowstorm.


----------



## lethies91

rules of the snow
You can't get hurt in air
All falls begin with a turn
Make an impact

Impact, Warren miller film


----------



## notter123

I love this thread...! haha

"When you want to succeed as bad as you want to breath, then you will suceed"


----------



## Deus

threejane said:


> I wish I had some of these replies when my foot surgeon told me I had to quit snowboarding. I'd ruptured a tendon over the sesamoid bones so many times in my right foot that it formed a fibroma (benign scar tissue tumor) but everyone thought it was a sarcoma (uber bad kill you kind of tumor). It was on the bottom of the ball of my foot and had wound up through the big toe joint in the middle.
> 
> She told me either I was an idiot or had a very high pain tolerance (I replied, "Both.") She then told me I had to quit snowboarding, and I told her it wasn't gonna happen, *shrug*, so sorry. So I wound up with custom orthotics to put in my boots, which aren't really helping, because the f*&*ing tumor is coming back. Guess I'm going in for surgery again next year...when the season is over, of course.
> 
> I'll save some of these snappy comebacks for when I come out of anesthesia.


Life is not a journey to the grave with intentions of arriving safely in a pretty well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, totally worn out and loudly proclaiming ... WHOAAA! What a ride!


----------



## orangatang

“Skiers view snowboarders as a menace; snowboarders view skiers as Elmer Fudd.” - Dave Barry


----------



## Donutz

We live life with both feet in our bindings, defying the earth to come up and take us.


----------



## ThunderChunky

"When a human being can be creative, that is when really anything is possible"
-Nicolas Müller


----------



## FL_Boarder

"We will never know our full potential unless we push ourselves to find it. It's this self discovery that inevitably takes us to the wildest places on Earth." - Travis Rice

There are some really good and hilarious quotes in this thread, keep em up! :thumbsup:


----------



## CheoSamad

You don't "make it down the mountain" You just fall down with style. Cheo Samad


----------



## ThunderChunky

JeffreyCH said:


> A bad day on the hill is still better then a good day at work.


What you mean:


JeffreyCH said:


> A bad day on the hill is still better than anything else.


----------



## Sean-h

-The Passion to ride-

"It's what drives us to wake up before the sun, load up our gear and head to the mountains while our neighbors sleep. It changes the meaning of 'Winter Storm Warning'. It drives us to question what's possible and never, ever take no for an answer. It creates unlikely friendships, unforgettable days, countless stories and a culture devoted to standing sideways and having fun." 
- Burton


----------



## h-d

it's a bad joke/quote but might as well:

"the hardest part about skiing is telling your parents your gay."


----------



## Vickie

Hey! Love all the quotes!! My favourite is this one:

A snowboard is not just a piece of wood, steel & fiberglass. It is a tool of escape. A medium for personal expression. A way to challenge fears, push limits & share incredible experiences with your friends.


----------



## Vickie

h-d said:


> it's a bad joke/quote but might as well:
> 
> "the hardest part about skiing is telling your parents your gay."


hahah!! omg, that just made my day!


----------



## boarderinblack

"Snow must go on" - Christmas Queen


----------



## Vickie

This is not a quote but I thought I would share  hope you likey...


----------



## mr_____awesome

"why settle for 2 skinny one's when you can ride one Big one"


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Bored skiers, go SNOWBOARDING


----------



## longboard16

Whenever anyone ask if snowboard is hard to do, i just reply: 

"Snowboarding is a contact sport."


----------



## longboardsrule

"Sucking isnt falling down, Sucking is not getting up when you have the power to do so"


----------



## tpanfil

Rock what you got!


----------



## chronicsmoke

The cow is fat, its time to slaughter. - JJ


----------



## BAB007

chupacabraman said:


> "I never ride fast or speak fast, because I don't have to.
> It's as simple as that."
> _ - Frederik Kalbermatten_


Your profile pic is awsome.


----------



## Snow Hound

"A good thread is worth it's weight in necro".


----------



## WigMar

"Yeeeeeeewwwwww!"- Daily


----------

